# Would a goat eat these weeds



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

the pictures aren't clear and close enough to tell what they are. maybe you can get a better pic


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you wanting them to? Have you checked to make sure they are not dangerious to them?


----------



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

I will get closer pictures of them....the owner of the land said i could take alll the weeds i wanted


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are going to harvest them, then you need to know the nutrition and protein values plus how much calcium and phosphorus is in them. Also if they are ok dried. While you want to keep things as cheap as possible, don't be so cheap that the goats aren't getting proper nutrition. Quality nutrition is your best defense against disease and parasites.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They look like a common weed that grows around here. If you get a closeup, clear picture, I could probably tell you. The weed I am thinking of is OK for goats; mine eat it all the time, but it's not one of their favorites.
Edited to add - the weed I was thinking of is called dog fennel. According to what I read, dog fennel is toxic and livestock usually don't eat it. My goats have eaten it with no ill effects, but like I say, they aren't crazy about it. I certainly wouldn't feed them a lot of it.


----------

